# Cunningham Equation? ,



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Alright, I just used this Cunningham Equation, and it's saying my daily needs are like 6000 cals on my training days. I don't think this is close to correct AT ALL.

I'm 83kg, 5"6-7, 17, BF% - 17-18... take a look at the results, and tell me what you think:


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

JoePro said:


> Alright, I just used this Cunningham Equation, and it's saying my daily needs are like 6000 cals on my training days. I don't think this is close to correct AT ALL.
> 
> I'm 83kg, 5"6-7, 17, BF% - 17-18... take a look at the results, and tell me what you think:


 At the mo I'm currently on 3500 cals, which I think is right for a bulk..


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

bump


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Sounds excessive TBH(how fast is your metabolism)


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

xpower said:


> Sounds excessive TBH(how fast is your metabolism)


Not sure! Not that fast, I know that much!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Are you gaining well o around 3,500?

If so then no need for 6,000 lol


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

In the 'Thermic Effect of Food' box you have put 1.5... looks like it should be 0.15


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

2004mark said:


> In the 'Thermic Effect of Food' box you have put 1.5... looks like it should be 0.15


LOL Good spotting.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

xpower said:


> Are you gaining well o around 3,500?
> 
> If so then no need for 6,000 lol


I'm not sure yet, well. I went from 78kg - 80 in one week of bulking (I was on a cut for ages so it was glycogen/water) now I'm 83 after about 2-4 weeks bulking properly.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

All good fellas! 3566 it's saying now! But I wouldn't use that as my resting rate really.


----------

